# Good colours for a paint horse



## 1967

So I’ve recently joined the show team at my stable and I’m looking for a theme colour for the tack and stuff. The pony I ride is a paint with a long mane I was thinking burgundy or red but I’m open to any colour. What colours do you use? I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Golden Horse

You simply can't go wrong with a Paint, nearly everything suits, but a picture would help people to really advise, so much depends on how much white they have.....are you complimenting a light or dark horse?


----------



## Caledonian

I bought everything in black with my grey and, for a short while, white for my dark bay, before i changed to red. 

With my chestnut, i used the saddlecloths and numnahs from the other two. The white worked well with his red coat but IMO, the bright red ones clashed. I eventually settled on navy blue for him, as it was tidy and looked cleaner that it may have been.

I've seen a rich, royal blue used on a piebald and rider at a hunter trial and it looked amazing.


----------



## crazyredchestnut

I've seen mint on a skewbald and it looked absolutely gorgeous! I do love a berry pink though too, it really compliments coloured horses with that kind of reddish tone to their coat. As has already been said, though, coloured horses look great in any colour, to be honest!


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life

I'm very partial to navy with red piping or fringe - goes well with an Ariat team polo too ))))


----------



## horselovinguy

Since you are riding with a team, you might want to check first to see if "team colors" are used for the horses too... 
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Like horselovinguy said, check that there aren't team colors. If not, I second either red or blue. I know red looks amazing on Cherokee, who is also a paint.


----------



## QtrBel

What color paint? White and????


----------



## GMA100

I love mint or turquoise on paints, but what kind of paint? Bay, black, chestnut........? It really depends on that


----------



## Dustbunny

My suggestion (from a conservative stick in the mud when it comes to these things)...
Use your team colors if there is such a thing.
Otherwise, deep, muted shades in a color that will complement the color of the horse. The best thing is to make the horse look good and not be showing the tack. Bright colors might be good on the trail so people can see you but I'd pass on those in the show ring...unless you are three, on a cute pony, on a lead line...or barrel racing. : )
Just my opinion. Happy shopping!!!!!!


----------



## Cynical25

What type of show team? Traditional hunter, anything-goes eventing, glamorous western pleasure?


Classic navy works for every horse and in every discipline. You will always look put together and professional in navy, and will always be able to find matching items.


----------

